# Found this guy today



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing special. I was just surprised to find an adult I guess. He will be released.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, amazing colours  , wish mantids were native to the UK :roll:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 31, 2007)

Know what, I was totally surprised! This creature is very much alike that I found and raised here in Taiwan. Amazing species t certainly it!

Luke


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 31, 2007)

Well chinese arn't realy "native" they were brought here from Asia to control pests.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

> Wow, amazing colours  , wish mantids were native to the UK :roll:


We don't see them a whole lot here

I love the picture!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

> > Wow, amazing colours  , wish mantids were native to the UK :roll:
> 
> 
> We don't see them a whole lot here
> ...


You should. They should be as common as they're here.


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't. I live in a suburbian area. So maybe some of us do.


----------



## RodG (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice photo!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

Great colors and great photo too.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 15, 2007)

I found a male yestreday that looks sorta like him.

He's brown with a green tint, I love him.  

Yours is adorable though.


----------



## the mantinator (Sep 17, 2007)

i found nine of those yesterday.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2007)

> i found nine of those yesterday.


I can as well everytime i go out. I know he was not anything special. Look at the date of the post, I was just surprised to find adults at that time.


----------

